# Lunchtime pawnshop score...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Killing some time at lunch today I decided to drop into the local cash convertors. They usually have a bunch of overpriced crap, but today...

Boss DM-2 Delay $39.00
Ibanez DCF-10 Chorus/Flanger $39.00
Ibanez DS-10 Distortion Charger $39.00

All mint condition.

kkjuw


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Killing some time at lunch today I decided to drop into the local cash convertors. They usually have a bunch of overpriced crap, but today...
> 
> Boss DM-2 Delay $39.00
> Ibanez DCF-10 Chorus/Flanger $39.00
> ...


Awww man! Stuff like this never happens to me!!! That's a great deal on the DM-2!!!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! Nice score.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea, here's another, "Wow! That kind of stuff never happens to me!" -- that DM-2 price alone is amazingly good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The only pedals I tend to see in pawnshops these days are overpriced Chinese distortion pedals, or recent wahs selling for what a new one costs. And here I was hoping the recession would bring some bargains.

BTW, I'm going to be staying in downtown Calgary with some friends near the end of next month. Are there any places I should consider checking out, just in case there are some additional bargains you passed on?


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my. Well done.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The only pedals I tend to see in pawnshops these days are overpriced Chinese distortion pedals, or recent wahs selling for what a new one costs. And here I was hoping the recession would bring some bargains.
> 
> BTW, I'm going to be staying in downtown Calgary with some friends near the end of next month. Are there any places I should consider checking out, just in case there are some additional bargains you passed on?


Mark:

I'm not sure if there are any pawnshops downtown anymore - I work in the South end of town. There used to be a few in the seedy part of downtown (along 7th Ave by the train) but I think they are all closed now. All the music stores are outside of the downtown area too. 

Pete


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Mark:
> 
> I'm not sure if there are any pawnshops downtown anymore - I work in the South end of town. There used to be a few in the seedy part of downtown (along 7th Ave by the train) but I think they are all closed now. All the music stores are outside of the downtown area too.
> 
> Pete


Long & McQuade is the only music store *that I'm aware of* that takes pedals on trade, or at least that ever has any used ones on hand. There are occasionally good deals to be found, I got my Verbzilla there for $50 about 6 mos ago.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

The best deal I had was through Kijiji. I bought an excellent condition Boss DM-2 (pedal was not opened therefore the trim pots were still stock) for $20. That was 6 months ago. Deals like that are nowhere to be found today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I stop at pawn shops whenever I get the chance, but I have only once scored a good deal. About three years ago I snagged an vintage Maxon made Ibanez CS-505 Chorus Pedal for $15. 










I had it on my pedalboard for about two years, but then ended up selling it for $100 on Ebay. I can't complain!

I wish I could come across more deals like that. Instead all I find are junky guitars with fret ends that cut your hands and make you want to get a tetanus shot!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The Cash Converters used to be a goldmine for good pedal deals before they got hip to the internet :smile:

I got a dead mint condition Boss CE-1 with the original box and plastic film still on the knobs for $75.00 a few years back. Immediately put it on Ebay and sold it to a collector for a ridiculous profit.

Got lots of nice Jen and Colorsound Wah pedals as well. 

Suprised that you got that deal on a DM-2 these days...must have slipped through the cracks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never seen stuff like that at any pawn shop, etc.

I would have picked up the DM-2, not sure on the others.
But great scores, nonetheless.

I did pickup a Boss AW-3 at Mother's not too long ago, and I have seen other used pedals there.

mhammer, if you're going to be in Calary near the end of next month, does that have anything to do with the Grey Cup?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

zontar said:


> I would have picked up the DM-2, not sure on the others.
> But great scores, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not that I thought about it that much, but I always kind of wondered what that guy's hair looked like when he came out of the shower....before he sprayed whatever it was on his head.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Not that I thought about it that much, but I always kind of wondered what that guy's hair looked like when he came out of the shower....before he sprayed whatever it was on his head.


The exact same. He probably crawled out of the womb with that coif.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

My best deal was pretty good... but I snagged a Maxon AD-999 pedal for $240 Cdn.... some stores it costs almost $500 with taxes.

The absolute best deal I have ever heard about was that someone had one of the very first run of Fender (strats I think) and was selling it for $1200.

The buyer (also not aware of the value of the guitar) asked around to see what other people would pay for it. Some people said easily $30,000.

When he bought the guitar, he had Fender appraise it for insurance purposes. They informed him that there were less than 10 of these ever made... and they had a few of them... but didn't know where the other few were.

They appraised it at $250,000.

I have heard this story 3rd generation... so I can't verify it.... but I imagine there have been others who have frequented garage sales and have bought some old Fenders and Gibsons that were seriously valuable unbeknownst to the seller.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Best deals i've had were a 68 marshall small box plexi head with matching 8x10 cab for under 400$ and a 72/73 Fender jazz bass with OHSC for 239$..... i miss the days when pawn shops were pawn shops!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Solid_Gold_Soundlabs said:


> Best deals i've had were a 68 marshall small box plexi head with matching 8x10 cab for under 400$ and a 72/73 Fender jazz bass with OHSC for 239$.....


Wow... Just wow.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

A DM-2 for $39 ??!!

I'm calling the police!! That's a steal!


----------



## ZenJenga (Nov 19, 2009)

good score.
All I can ever find at pawnshops are behringer crap and evh phase 90s.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

whoa that's a great deal on the DM-2, congratulations


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

Some of the better pawnshops around here have closed up in the last 5 - 10 years. I used to be a lot more persistent in browsing the pawnshops and found my MXR Phase 100, Distortion+ and EHX Chorus/Flanger in pawnshops for dirt cheap. The internet sure changed all that. But you still hear about some good finds.


----------

